# BRASS



## calebra (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## ninemm (Jul 23, 2010)

Ooo. Nice brass. 

Edit: Really digging those flared bodies.


----------



## taewoopa (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice set of Brass.

If you have to part with them , please let me know.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## warx23 (Jul 24, 2010)

:huh: wowzer.. what is the big one?


----------



## donn_ (Jul 24, 2010)

It's a 5C ROP right now. I'll probably hotwire it.


----------



## calebra (Jul 24, 2010)

just beautiful Donn


----------



## donn_ (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks. Your pic makes me wish I hadn't sold my brass Cub.


----------



## Essexman (Jul 24, 2010)

Old brass


----------



## donn_ (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool lights!

What's the label say? All I can make out is CONCO, battery, electric and Cardiff.


----------



## Essexman (Jul 24, 2010)

donn_ said:


> Cool lights!
> 
> What's the label say? All I can make out is CONCO, battery, electric and Cardiff.


 
Concordia Dry battery torch, made in Cardiff - Wales

They pop up on eBay over hee now and then, 2D and 3D. I found a Cree LED drop in reflector, that with a bit of work fits and works, which is nice. I guess they are from around 1930's to 1960's. I think they were used down the coal mines.


----------



## calebra (Jul 24, 2010)

Donn, that pic is after about 7 hours of buffing and polishing, still a way to go!

keep em coming folks!


----------



## donn_ (Jul 24, 2010)

I live on a saltwater canal, 200 yards from a saltwater bay, 2 miles from the Atlantic Ocean.

I polish brass in the winter (which you probably have now), and sing "Pirates of Penzance" whilst doing it. I remove all the brass bits from my boats, and bring them into the warm. I set up a table with all the polishing gear, and have at it, including the flashlights.


----------



## calebra (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jul 25, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful! Guess it's time to start polishing again.


----------



## easilyled (Jul 29, 2010)

I only have a few brass lights as I'm more of a Ti collector, but here are a couple of pics:-


----------



## Illum (Jul 29, 2010)

calebra said:


>



why do I get the feeling that you took a picture of your Ti collection in a florescent lit room but your camera set to daylight balance?:nana:

impressive collection btw! How to you keep them shiny? do you polish them regularly?


----------



## troutpool (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, how do you polish, prevent tarnish, etc. A little info would be appreciated. Do polish cloths work?


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

Brasso removes tarnish.

Polishing cloths like Flitz work for maintenance.

IMO, there's no acceptable way to prevent tarnish. You can clear coat brass, but it doesn't look as good as uncoated.


----------



## Ganp (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## easilyled (Jul 29, 2010)

Spectacular lights, Ganp.
Reminds me of the handiwork of this geezer in the UK who lived in Bristol. 

Could you put me in touch with him again please? I need to expand on my brass collection if he still makes 'em.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

This one just moved to Australia.


----------



## troutpool (Jul 29, 2010)

donn_ said:


> Brasso removes tarnish.
> 
> Polishing cloths like Flitz work for maintenance.
> 
> IMO, there's no acceptable way to prevent tarnish. You can clear coat brass, but it doesn't look as good as uncoated.



Thank you, donn, very helpful!


----------



## Essexman (Jul 29, 2010)

Ganp wins hands down! :twothumbs

Thread closed


----------



## tx101 (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome back Ganp


----------



## Vortus (Jul 31, 2010)

Ti lights just do not move me the way these brass ones do. Very very nice!


----------



## Cuso (Jul 31, 2010)

Yep Ganp, pretty much the king of brass lights...:bow:


----------



## Ganp (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful lights in your collections, donn_, calebra, and easilyled. 


But I think my favourite is from Essexman ....






And if I remember rightly, the light has not been altered to accommodate the upgrade.:twothumbs


Colin.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Aug 3, 2010)

Couple of points about polishing....

Brasso IS reactive, it will etch brass if you don't remove EVERY spot. It loves to settle in holes, crevices and knurling. 

 Nevr Dull wadding will clean & polish brass w/o leaving residue like Brasso. Its slower, it does stain [use a clean cloth to finish the polishing].

For the absolutely smoothest finish get some white and some red jewelers rouge. Both dissolve in water so you can use clean cotton cloth [T shirt material] and load the rouge into the clothes. 

White rouge will remove 95% of the lines. Red rouge will get you to a mirror finish. Finish polishing w/ rouge is VERY slow. 

Of course, once polished you'll leave perfect fingerprints each time you touch it.....


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 3, 2010)

I just received a Peak Kilimanjaro in brass, from B/S/T. It's wasted on me and belongs in the hands of a collector--preferably, one who appreciates Peaks, brass lights, or magnificent handiwork. I'm willing to let it go for what I paid ($20 shipped!) I'd rather not offer it to someone in America, because we Yanks can buy a brass Peak anytime. To what CPFer overseas should I give first consideration? 

I would ask for just a few dollars more to cover overseas shipping, whatever it comes to.


----------



## Essexman (Aug 3, 2010)

Ganp said:


> Beautiful lights in your collections, donn_, calebra, and easilyled.
> 
> 
> But I think my favourite is from Essexman ....
> ...


 
What a good memory you have kind sir!! They still turn up on eBay now and then, great mod fodder.


----------



## MWClint (Aug 4, 2010)

my brass..some are littered throughout the house/on keychains so not in pic.


my favorites are:
EX10 modded Caribbean w/high cri seoul (EDC #2)
HA/Brass Combo Pacific w/ mad max+,mcr16s, ucl, 2 mode, high cri(EDC #3)
2xAA Rainier w/high cri seoul, DD with energizer liths, 2 mode.
de-knurled/polished matterhorn w/high cri seoul(on my keychain)
IMR Seoul P7 Rainiers - one has bi-flupic, other has a 2500mah 3 mode
Mac's Brass SST-50 EDC Neutral-1400mah-ti clip 
Shasta N cell Pocket single snow led - so tiny
Pacific CR2 Pocket high cri seoul
McKinley 7 led snow


----------



## donn_ (Aug 23, 2010)

I just came across this lovely brass FireFly II set which I forgot to include in my group shot:






CR2 and 123 bodies with 2-stage switches in each.

I hope to upgrade this with a warm emitter and replace the optic with a flood reflector.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 23, 2010)

How I wish I could keep brass from tarnishing. Maybe I should buy another brass Peak and try anodizing it, to see if I can build up an oxide layer thick enough that I'd never be able to wear it off.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 23, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> How I wish I could keep brass from tarnishing. Maybe I should buy another brass Peak and try anodizing it, to see if I can build up an oxide layer thick enough that I'd never be able to wear it off.



I use Goddard's Brass & Copper Polish

It claims to maintain the shine for a long time and inhibit re-tarnishing. I find that I only need to re-apply it very occasionally.

Rather unusually, this is a British product!


----------



## SmurfTacular (Aug 23, 2010)

Holy cow!

Beautiful flashlights. I didn't know brass would have such a wonderful finish. I bet that was expensive to lathe.


----------



## palimpsest (Oct 11, 2010)

I got only one brass electrical torch and after a few hours playing with it, i realized that i liked it tarnished.


----------



## thebeans (Oct 11, 2010)

palimpsest said:


> I got only one brass electrical torch and after a few hours playing with it, i realized that i liked it tarnished.


 
WOW!! I really like that tarnished look. Did that occur naturally or did you speed it up with something? I have a Ti EDC 50 but this tarnished look makes me want a brass one too!:huh:


----------



## palimpsest (Oct 11, 2010)

thebeans said:


> Did that occur naturally or did you speed it up with something?


It occured quite naturally but yes, i speeded up ...
You already get a Mac's Ti SST-50 EDC so you probably know that the hand-feeling of the matte finish is really nice.
I played with and turned the EDC in my hands during a few hours (not continuously ) and with slightly sweaty hands, it tarnished very quicly.
I was a little bit disappointed, in fact more surprised than disappointed because i didn't expect that it could occur so quickly, i was worrying to have to de-tarnish it very often. :sweat: 
It was so shinny when i received it a few hours before.

But the next day i forgot how it was "out of the box" and realized that i really prefered it tarnished.
It is still very shinny under the pocket clip.






Send me your brass lights, my hand's sweat is magic. :devil:

It is so good looking tarnished probably because of the special Mac's finish, you know those very thin "scratches" that provide this very special grip.


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 29, 2011)

Dunno if this counts since I ended up selling it, but here's a pic of the only brass flashlight part I've owned in the past year or so:

Brand new:





After a week of accelerated tarnishing with saltwater and humid Southern air:





After 5 minutes of soaking, washing, and re-soaking in a brass-blackener solution:


----------



## rmteo (Aug 29, 2011)

Best way to keep brass from tarnishing is to plate it with 24K gold. Looks even better than polished and surprisingly inexpensive.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Got Pineapple?


----------



## luxlunatic (Sep 8, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> Got Pineapple?



That is sexy!


----------



## Biomeccanoide (Oct 4, 2011)

nice pics!


----------



## mhphoto (Oct 5, 2011)

_Mmmmmmmmm_… This thread is delicious for my eyes… :naughty:


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 5, 2011)

Beautifull lights, I don't have any brass ones but I have brass oil lamps and they're a bugger to polish. When I got them they were black, I didn't realise one of them was brass at first it was so bad, it had been left in a cold damp barn for 30 years. Spent several days polishing with brasso but the results were worth it. I'm going to have to find out how to post pictures

Great picture essexman, I'm going to look for one of those on eBay, it would complement my miners safety lamp nicely.


----------



## benzz (Oct 7, 2011)

that tarnished EDC... :naughty: beautiful.


----------



## Essexman (Oct 8, 2011)

JacobJones said:


> Beautifull lights, I don't have any brass ones but I have brass oil lamps and they're a bugger to polish. When I got them they were black, I didn't realise one of them was brass at first it was so bad, it had been left in a cold damp barn for 30 years. Spent several days polishing with brasso but the results were worth it. I'm going to have to find out how to post pictures
> 
> Great picture essexman, I'm going to look for one of those on eBay, it would complement my miners safety lamp nicely.



Funny you should say that, I've not seen any turn up on the bay for a bit. If you find one and buy it drop me a PM and I'll send you the details of the LED drop in I used to mod it.


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 8, 2011)

Essexman said:


> Funny you should say that, I've not seen any turn up on the bay for a bit. If you find one and buy it drop me a PM and I'll send you the details of the LED drop in I used to mod it.


 
There's one I'm watching on eBay right now actually, looks like part of the switch is missing though. Are they clicky switches?


----------



## Bribo (Oct 8, 2011)

*hand made white/yellow brass combo*




bribo light1 by bribonator, on Flickr




bribo light2 by bribonator, on Flickr


----------



## Essexman (Oct 8, 2011)

The switch on these is a little odd. They have a spring fitted, press down to make contact, then you have to screw the knob round whilst in the on position to lock it on.


----------



## easilyled (Oct 8, 2011)

Bribo, those are beautiful lights. Hand made by yourself? 
Can we have more details please?
They remind me of the Lummi Wee in design, but its hard to see the scale properly.
I'll have to bribe you for one. :tinfoil:


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 8, 2011)

Essexman said:


> The switch on these is a little odd. They have a spring fitted, press down to make contact, then you have to screw the knob round whilst in the on position to lock it on.



Thankyou. So the one one eBay had the button and spring missing, I could probably have made a replacement but just incase I didn't buy it, I'll wait for the next one.

How much did you pay for yours? The one I was watching was £26.99, seems a bit expensive but for all I know they could be worth that much.


----------



## Essexman (Oct 8, 2011)

JacobJones said:


> Thankyou. So the one one eBay had the button and spring missing, I could probably have made a replacement but just incase I didn't buy it, I'll wait for the next one.
> 
> How much did you pay for yours? The one I was watching was £26.99, seems a bit expensive but for all I know they could be worth that much.



The brass ones are rare, ~I've only ever seen another two apart from mine on eBay. The chrome ones come up all the time, there's a few on ebay now. 

I paid approx £30 for the brass one, chromes go for £3 up to £30 depending on condition.


----------



## Bribo (Oct 9, 2011)

easilyled said:


> Bribo, those are beautiful lights. Hand made by yourself?
> Can we have more details please?
> They remind me of the Lummi Wee in design, but its hard to see the scale properly.
> I'll have to bribe you for one. :tinfoil:



Its my first fully handmade flashlight, I made it on my lath/mill/drill combo, Previously I only messed around with mag modifications, Yes i did copy lummi's design but it has a few improvements:
smaller (thats paracord in the photo for reference) the diameter of the small tube is a little less than 1/2"
aspheric lense for throw
qtc pill behind a rare earth magnet for durable & variable output
brass tailcap for bling
twice as bright on max (direct drive...no resistor except for QTC)
I will also install some trits when I get a chance.

Ill post some photos of the guts in a bit.

thanks for the feedback


----------



## Light11 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: hand made white/yellow brass combo*

Excellent craftmanship Bribo!
and nice pics too.




Bribo said:


> bribo light1 by bribonator, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful Brass! I just love the worn look of tarnished brass, copper, etc. Something different from the mass of black ano'd lights out there.


----------



## Tofty (Jan 3, 2012)

Some really nice pieces in this thread,
Bribo loving the pendant light.

Here's my effort


----------



## Straker (Jan 24, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> *SNIP!*
> After 5 minutes of soaking, washing, and re-soaking in a brass-blackener solution:




Now that is cool. What brass blackener did you use for that? It look gorgeous!




Essexman said:


> Old brass



I love old brass like that. I especially love the visible solder on the seams. 

I don't know if this counts but I made a brass light I carried on me for awhile until my switch went XD

Have a look:






I designed it to be more of a prop, basing it on the Sonic Screwdriver from Doctor Who but it's still pretty bright and made a great flashlight.

Here's a shot of my second attempt:





And some shots of others I built as well:
















Though that last one isn't done yet XD


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 13, 2012)

Straker said:


>



Those are great! I bet you could move them on Etsy no problem.


----------



## 77SEVERS (Mar 4, 2012)

Brass is bad ***! I even love the smell. Some awesome pieces in this thread...keep em coming.:sick2:


----------



## niteye001 (Mar 5, 2012)

Really nice looking


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 9, 2012)

A few of my brass:


----------



## PCC (May 26, 2012)

It's a ThruNite Ti with a brass 2 X LR44 body that I made for it. The head is locked into Firefly mode. I still need to make a replacement bezel for it.


----------



## HotWire (May 27, 2012)

I EDC a Peak Vesuvius in brasse. It is againg nicely. It's only drawback is short runtime. I have other flashlights for longer runtime.


----------



## fyrstormer (May 30, 2012)

Straker said:


> Now that is cool. What brass blackener did you use for that? It look gorgeous!


Micro-Mark sells brass weathering solution under the "Weathering" section on their website.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 31, 2012)

SPY 003?


----------



## PCC (Jul 4, 2012)

I took advantage of the almost free ThruNite Ti promotion and ended up with a black Firefly version so I made another 2X LR44 body for it:





An un-named member sent me a Peak Shasta head so I made a AAA body for it:





Shown next to my Eiger with pocket body.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jul 10, 2012)

PCC said:


> I took advantage of the almost free ThruNite Ti promotion and ended up with a black Firefly version so I made another 2X LR44 body for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This .04 lumen firefly Ti head on this custom body is one of my favorite lights now. Thanks for the trade PCC!

This thing is tiny, runs forever on 2 LR44 cells, and at .04 lumens is my lowest low light which is absolutely perfect for checking on my little one at night without worrying about disturbing or waking her up. Not to mention the quality of the machine work. Great job PCC!

EDIT: OH!, AND its my first brass light!


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't believe I've never seen this thread! I love brass! :naughty:



Straker said:


> ...I don't know if this counts but I made a brass light I carried on me for awhile until my switch went XD
> 
> Have a look:
> 
> ...



These are WAY cool!


----------



## PCC (Jul 10, 2012)

Captain Spaulding said:


> This .04 lumen firefly Ti head on this custom body is one of my favorite lights now. Thanks for the trade PCC!
> 
> This thing is tiny, runs forever on 2 LR44 cells, and at .04 lumens is my lowest low light which is absolutely perfect for checking on my little one at night without worrying about disturbing or waking her up. Not to mention the quality of the machine work. Great job PCC!
> 
> EDIT: OH!, AND its my first brass light!


Thanks for the kind words. Those FF Ti's are great for maneuvering around the house and not disturbing anyone. The 2X LR44 body makes it almost disappear in your hand. I use mine every morning to get ready for work and it's been using the same pair of LR44 batteries since I made it. I just love long run time lights!


----------

